# BREAKING NEWS but I hope it is not true



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

The Government of Canada announced on 29 March 2012 a plan to reduce the backlog of Federal Skilled Worker (FSW) applications by returning all applications and government fees submitted prior to 27 February 2008. This will amount to a total of almost 300,000 returned applications, as well as approximately $130 million in refunded government processing fees.

Approximately 160,000 FSW applications, submitted after 28 February 2008, will remain in queue for processing.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

More info:
Government forces thousands of hopeful immigrants to reapply - The Globe and Mail
and
Backgrounder - Supporting Jobs and Opportunity


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Makes sense to me, the people who are applying with skills no longer needed in Canada are the ones who miss out. If your application is under the current guidlines it is still valid.

Will help get the waiting time down a heap!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It will affect 280,000 people (and their dependents)! 
Lots of these people are having their live quasi 'on hold' for 4 years, and now they say "bad luck for you"...
I can understand the Canadian government, but that doesn't mean that I really feel sorry for the people who are affected. :-(




> News Release – Government of Canada transforms economic immigration program
> 
> Ottawa, March 30, 2012 — To create a fast and flexible immigration system that creates jobs and promotes Canada’s long term prosperity, the Government of Canada will eliminate the backlog in the main federal economic immigration program.
> 
> ...


News Release – Government of Canada transforms economic immigration program


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> It will affect 280,000 people (and their dependents)!
> Lots of these people are having their live quasi 'on hold' for 4 years, and now they say "bad luck for you"...
> I can understand the Canadian government, but that doesn't mean that I really feel sorry for the people who are affected. :-(
> 
> ...


i didnt realise people have been waiting for 4 years.. thats kinda sucky.

Imigration is a tough game


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

I know people that been waiting for seven years!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know. When we were first considering Canada, 4-5 years processing time was very normal.


----------



## Missplaced_NewYorker (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm just hoping this won't affect me. I already sent in my paperwork for my application for permanent resident inside Canada. I haven't even heard about my extension that I sent in back in November. My mom asked me if I had heard about my Visa. I told her I hadn't even heard about my extension.


----------

